# Queen marking pens



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I like marking my queens. That topic is not up for debate or discussion. I'm looking for suggestions for a long-lasting paint, something that will last three seasons. I'm currently using Testor's paint from the hobby store. It is often chewed or worn off. At a recent conference, Elmer's Paint Pens were highly recommended. Any thoughts? 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/...ycCLfRUiJvqcZ8CEp4xoCK37w_wcB&categoryId=null


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I usually use Testors applied with a blunted toothpick, and work it in so it is not just on thorax hair. We re-marked our oldest queen this past summer ... three seasons and the mark was getting hard to spot. We are total optimists to think she'll still be in good shape this summer, but if she dies, she'll die with a good makeover.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

These are the ones I bought.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IGY28M/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486956923&sr=sr-1&keywords=posca


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Following.


----------



## monarchis (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm using Poska to


----------



## BeeRoger (Sep 26, 2012)

My problem with the markers is the felt tip sets up with dried paint and is hard to use after a month or so. The paint also wears off.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

The paint base is not all the same. I am suspicious about the water borne paints wearing properties compared to the older xylene etc., paints. Nail polish used to stick forever but I tried some newer, low odor renditions. I put a spot on my thumb nail and it was gone in two days; no comparison to the old banana oil ones.

Certainly odor is considered an issue of possible balling of a marked queen if you do not allow adequate drying time before allowing her back on the frames. I cant really give a general recommendation re. longevity but markers are not all equal for sure. You have to read the really fine print on them and know what you are looking for to get a spot that will last for 2 or 3 seasons.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Remove: Double post


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't found anything that beat Testor's enamel pens.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Sharpie Oil-Based Paint Marker, Medium Point. Find them at local craft stores or online.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Branman said:


> These are the ones I bought.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000IGY28M/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486956923&sr=sr-1&keywords=posca


I use Posca as well.


----------



## GarrickG (Nov 29, 2014)

crofter said:


> The paint base is not all the same. I am suspicious about the water borne paints wearing properties compared to the older xylene etc., paints.


Brite-Mark paint pens by Dykem still have xylene.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Elmer's acrylic paint markers, medium point.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> I haven't found anything that beat Testor's enamel pens.


That is where reading the fine print comes in!  Testors now has an acrylic line of paints.

Technology may be changing and acrylic paints may now be made as durable. A local automotive paint shop I am familiar with has gone the route of investing in the very expensive new water borne paints and drying ovens and the lasting quality is no compromise. Some of the original _non hydrocarbon_ solvent paints were not much better than whitewash!

Maybe someone on the forum has the up to date paint expertise to define this issue. I have spent a half hour or more in hobby stores reading fine print and trying to decide from the info on the pens, which one might be be the most desirable.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Been using Rustoleum American Accents Decorative Paint Pens with good results. (oil-based enamel) 
Before that was using fingernail polish that I "borrowed" from my mother.  
Getting her to buy fluorescent green was a challenge.


Sorry, off topic but it's related so...
Bought one of the queen marking gadgets from Mann Lake. The clear plastic thing with the blue cap.
Used it once and decided the toilet paper tube thing I made was a hundred times better.
Used my drill press and a hole saw the same size as the toilet paper tube to cut some circles out of foam.
The hole saw leaves a perfectly centered hole just the size of a pencil.
I glued the pencil to the stack of foam circles and made a "piston". Had some soft foamy black insulation tape so I put a piece of that on the business end of the stack. 
Taped a piece of wedding veil material onto the end of the tube and whalla "the best queen marking tube".
Have marked close to a hundred queens or more. Forget about buying the queen marking tube when you can make one that's way better.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

AstroBee said:


> Sharpie Oil-Based Paint Marker, Medium Point. Find them at local craft stores or online.


Same here. Found a couple blue queens yesterday, holds up well.


----------

